# Best air freight company - UK to Dubai



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Which, in your humble opinions, is the best / good air freight company?

Not taking much - clothes a bike and a few books exra to our normal luggage.

Any experience shared?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I used Excess Baggage Company | Excess Baggage Shipping & Storage Services in October last year to ship 7 boxes of books, kitchen stuff, bedding etc and was pretty happy with them. 

HTH


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I used Excess Baggage Company | Excess Baggage Shipping & Storage Services in October last year to ship 7 boxes of books, kitchen stuff, bedding etc and was pretty happy with them.
> 
> HTH


Thank you .... that is who I have my quote from and was hoping someone could feed back on them.


----------

